# Shutter cord or string pre-1900s



## Joey Adams (Jul 22, 2019)

Hello, all. I'm hoping you might be able to help with a question I have about pre-1900s camera shutters. 

Question: Before 1900, could a photographer take a photo of themselves alone (without a mirror) with a device like a shutter release cord/string or even a timed shutter?

A few notes: 
- I believe air shutter release bulbs weren't invented until early 1900s example here. 
- Could it be possible that some photographers used a makeshift string attached to the shutter? 
- Perhaps there was a timed shutter with a winding device on top. Example here. 

Thank you!


----------



## compur (Jul 22, 2019)

In the early days of photography one didn't need any device to take a selfie. Photo materials were so slow that all one had to do was take off the lens cap and then sit down in front of the camera as Robert Cornelius did here in 1839:
Robert Cornelius' Self-Portrait: The First Ever 'Selfie' (1839)

But, if you prefer the string method, I'm pretty sure string existed before 1900.


----------



## IanG (Jul 24, 2019)

Thornton Pickard roller blind shutters used a pneumatic bulb air release, all originals have long perished, they could also use a bit of string 1887 until the 1940s. Two version front mounting or between the lens and lens board.

Ian


----------

